# AFCI tripping when using disposal.



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice..... more A.F. success stories . Don't you know, silly, that these problems are of no consequence to the manufacturers and code making panel. Don't expect an inspector to say a disparaging word about it either. Now be a good little pawn, keep quiet, and continue to eat the sh*t so they can make their money.
Thank you


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Put a regular breaker on it instead and throw that arc fault breaker in the trash where it belongs.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

elecpatsfan said:


> Nice..... more A.F. success stories . Don't you know, silly, that these problems are of no consequence to the manufacturers and code making panel. Don't expect an inspector to say a disparaging word about it either. Now be a good little pawn, keep quiet, and continue to eat the sh*t so they can make their money.
> Thank you


:thumbup::laughing: Best AFCI quote ever!


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

When I would go to a warranty call for afci tripping the most common thing I would find would be the bare ground touched the neutral either from something plugged in it and causing the wires to move, not pigtailing, or just plain not "training" the wires back in the box . 

learning to learn


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

On more than one occassion I have been able to move the problem AFCI breaker to a different phase and this solved the issue.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

To me, it's simple. An arc fault breaker senses arcs and sparks. An electric motor can create arcs and sparks. They don't mix.

I guess I would have to have a degree in electrical engineering to NOT understand this.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

99cents said:


> To me, it's simple. An arc fault breaker senses arcs and sparks. An electric motor can create arcs and sparks. They don't mix. I guess I would have to have a degree in electrical engineering to NOT understand this.


Had one that tripped a GFCI every time they cleaned their garbage disposal. They dumped ice in it and on humid days it tripped.


----------

